# Lansing MI area



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

looking to see if anybody from the Lansing area uses plowsite


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Coldwater checking in!!!!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Trenton i am in

We need set place to meet like they do every year.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

good idea Mill!!!!!


----------



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey there good to know there are some local people on.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

tom_mccauley;589693 said:


> good idea Mill!!!!!


But when one try set date but later then many people say can't do because busy or another thing.

i am think in Dec so that would give everytime time to mark date to meet.

Then we need to be fair find middle place not one that are too far would be unfair for other people say no too far need to be little close.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, Mill you pick the date and place and we'll do it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

For me it everything. No on Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday due college at night time.

I probably get job at school so I say after 4 p.m. to 9 p.m. but on Friday it would be until 12 a.m.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

COLDWATER!! My wife is a teacher at the HS.

Im a bit south of Lansing but Im here in Hudson, MI

Ian


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

who is your wife? my kids may have had her?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

shes on her 3nd year now, Mrs Coleman. was Ms Ratliff HS english


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Battle creek myself.....


----------



## Let_It_Snow (Oct 1, 2008)

Corunna, MI checking in...but I work in Lansing.


----------



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

What are people hearing about bulk salt


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Brook;595020 said:


> What are people hearing about bulk salt


$130-$135/ton will be at about $200 or better by dec


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

westland michigan....somewhat close.


----------



## JBExc (Feb 26, 2008)

I am in Mason.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in too Waterford, Pontiac area here. Mill Love the idea, let me know when!

_________________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"
1994 Dodge Ram 4x4 5.9L Magnum


----------



## standenc (Oct 11, 2008)

alpena here nice to see many people from michigan


----------



## d&rlawncare (Jan 29, 2007)

Lansing area here. ANYONE interested in Liquid Calcium Chloride for ice control please let me know. I am trying to setup a place here in mid MI to service us mid michigan guys. The closest place I have found so far is from Metro (John) in Detroit. Save at least 60% over salt and not have to worry about running out. If someone (SERIOUS) is interested not only can we save money getting it bulk but also turn some money selling to others who need it at a very fair price. I have all the info on the tanks, set-up, suppliers etc just need a serious partner. Even if we didnt sell it to others by 2 people going in and getting it bulk would pay for itself in a season.


----------



## d&rlawncare (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone else from Lansing?


----------



## Summerlawn (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone looking for a good used Western 8' Pro Plow? It came off of a 2003 Chevy Silverado 2500HD. I can get pictures if someone is interested. $2800.00


----------



## bobalu (Oct 18, 2007)

*SunJess*

In Lansing to.


----------



## 4starlawns (Nov 11, 2007)

I am in Lennon Just west of flint


----------



## mostrowski (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in Dewitt, MI

Michael


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

I am in Mason


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

sup mason!


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Tom Looks like you probably had some work last night down there? At least Salt anyway?

I also borrowed you contract, made some adjustments to it but used it guess I will owe you for that


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea, salt thats it, Same tonight!


----------



## Pyramid (Oct 2, 2006)

Brighton/Howell here . . .


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Dimondale here!!!

Looks like we'll be going out tonightpayup

Toyman


----------

